# Growing Alfalfa in the South



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The National Alfalfa Alliance has some neat stuff. 
National Alfalfa Alliance

*Here is the link to their Growing Alfalfa in the South.* . This was new in 2009. 
http://alfalfa.org/pdf/alfalfainthesouth.pdf

*For everyone is the Alfalfa Analyst *& it has most of the pest that effect alfalfa. 
http://www.alfalfa.org/pdf/AlfalfaAnalyst.pdf

In short if possible we want a (HR) High Resistance rating if we are in the blue.

We if possible want at least a (R) Resistance if we are in the yellow.

If we are in the white, do not turn down any resistance for these diseases and pest if they are available.

The devil is in the details! 
The National Alfalfa Alliance has some neat stuff. 
National Alfalfa Alliance

Here is the link to their Growing Alfalfa in the South. . This was new in 2009. 
http://alfalfa.org/pdf/alfalfainthesouth.pdf

For everyone is the Alfalfa Analyst & it has most of the pest that effect alfalfa. 
http://www.alfalfa.org/pdf/AlfalfaAnalyst.pdf

In short if possible we want a (HR) High Resistance rating if we are in the blue.

We if possible want at least a (R) Resistance if we are in the yellow.

If we are in the white, do not turn down any resistance for these diseases and pest if they are available.

The devil is in the details!


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks hay wilson, I find the read very interesting since it hits so close to home.
THANKS


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

One of the authors of Growing Alfalfa in the South, Dr. Dennis Hancock- Extension Forage Agronomist in the Crop and Soil Science Department, is the lead author on a publication titled, "Alfalfa Management in Georgia." The link to this PDF file is:

http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubs/PDF/B1350.pdf

This publication treats growing alfalfa in the southern states in much greater detail and thoroughness than the generalized "Growing Alfalfa in the South" publication does. Those of you in the southern states, particularly on Coastal Plain soils, who are interested in considering alfalfa production will find this publication very informative. These extension specialists have done a fine job in putting together this information.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I thank you for the Link.
Central Texas is a long way from the Coastal Plain let alone Georgia but in March thru June and again starting in October our climates are similar. 
Never too old to learn. More!


----------

